# Gentoo and 2.6.0?

## spijon

Кто нибудь в курсе, когда появится дситрибутив с новым ядром?  :Question: 

----------

## Wakko

 *spijon wrote:*   

> Кто нибудь в курсе, когда появится дситрибутив с новым ядром? 

 

А обязательно чтобы дистрибутив появился с новым ядром? Тебе не хватает LiveCD 1.4, чтобы поставить Gentoo?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

МУЛЬТОфилы  :Wink: )))

----------

## ba

так давным давно уже есть :)

----------

## spijon

 *ba wrote:*   

> так давным давно уже есть 

 

Ссылочку в студию  :Arrow: 

----------

## ba

смотря конечно что иметь ввиду как дистриб, если livecd, то нету, но и не зачем. а в портаже несколько ядер на выбор, среди них 2.6 - gentoo-dev-sources, mm-sources, может еще...

----------

## Slot

кстати, про ядра 2.6 - их же там несколько...

вот вопрос возник: какое между ними отличие?

----------

## ba

ну если кратко и не совсем по сути, то

development-sources - обычное ядро

gentoo-dev-sources - добавлены несколько новых драйверов, supermount, бутсплеш, может еще что(смотреть readme из genpatches)

mm-sources - ядро с патчсетом от Andrew Morton-a

----------

## Rasputin

Кто такой Эндрю Мортан?

Эсь ли русскоязычные доки по ядрам?

----------

## ba

на русском вроде нету, но есть вот

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> development-sources - обычное ядро 

 

Обычное это Ванилла

----------

## ba

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   development-sources - обычное ядро  
> 
> Обычное это Ванилла

 

мы же о 2.6 говорим, а оно обычное - development :)

----------

